
Windows 10 turns 5: where did it all go wrong? - awoodbeck
https://www.techradar.com/news/windows-10-turns-5-where-did-it-all-go-wrong
======
LinuxBender
_In fact, Windows 8 was such a disaster that Microsoft skipped Windows 9
altogether to distance Windows 10 from its predecessor._

I am not defending Windows 10 and would never use it for personal use in its
current state. That said, my understanding is that they skipped 9 because of
all the existing code that looks at windows versions and could potentially
match 9.x as "95, 98, 98se" as a matter of reducing risk. I do not have a
current reference for this.

I would use Windows 10 if the default install was a stripped down version of
LTSC and had zero telemetry. Give me a kernel, a window manager, sound
drivers, video drivers, storage drivers, network drivers. That's it. Install
size should be less than 500 MB and idle memory usage should be less than 512
MB of RAM, in my opinion. When I "view processes for all users" it should be
less than 20. Aside from Windows Update and layer 2 discovery, there should be
zero network packets initiated by the OS unless I specifically requested it.
Call this one LTSZ for Zero Cruft.

~~~
LinuxBender
I challenge Microsoft to make what I described. Side project? Summer intern
project?

